# Music to Write to.



## Nyedyr (Jul 22, 2010)

I recently was given a ton of amazing music to look at. Going through it, I realized how important music is to my creative juices. Even if its just a small scene, I try to add a soundtrack to it.

I was curious. What types of music do other writers use?

I seem to use a lot of power metal/symphonic metal, opera, classical, and instrumental scores to help tear down those nasty cases of writer's block.

I'm more of a fantasy type writer, and that type of music seems to fit that genre.

(If this is in the wrong spot or not considered proper for this forum, I apologize.)


----------



## Altamont (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, I'm from Colorado too! Anyways, I love post-rock (like A Silver Mt. Zion and Godspeed You! Black Emperor), showtunes, instumental, and movies soundtracks for when I'm writing


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 23, 2010)

It depends on the genre, but usually just rock n roll like Oasis or the Arctic Monkeys and I don't know why it just gets my brain moving


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 23, 2010)

Ear plugs.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I may not be an affluent writer, or even exceptionally talented in any sense of the word, but I'd like to think I was developing...

And for my style of writing, which is often highly emotion based, I prefer listening to either soft music, something with a nice mellow tune such as Owl City to open a piece. And then maybe some HipHop when I'm really into the emotional compendium.

Music is very important to the writing process, if you can find the right tracks, it'll tap into emotions that you might not have felt before.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 23, 2010)

I myself listen to EVERYTHING depending upon the mood:

 Nighttime for the Space Colony

Bullying

Kinda some desert battle

Really, I can imagine to most stuff.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 23, 2010)

I tend to prefer music when I'm drawing something, since I get distracted by it while I'm trying to write, but sometimes listening to something atmospheric helps me think of or elaborate on ideas.  Atmospheric or epic.


----------



## Pine (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm writing right now and I'm listening to Yellow Ledbetter by Pearl Jam. feels good man

I usually listen to calming stuff to reduce my stress though


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 23, 2010)

foozzzball said:


> Ear plugs.


 
Never heard of them before. Sound kinda dull though.

I've built playlists on youtube and my mp3 just for when I'm writing. If I'm stuck on a portion of writing, I get up and pace. I need music to keep me focused and not just go watch TV or something. Songs without lyrics seem to be less distracting and help keep the flow.


----------



## Lazarus (Jul 25, 2010)

Just about everything for me. 

Although I prefer the post-rock/instrumental hip-hop/classic/IDM genres.


----------



## Mangasama (Jul 29, 2010)

I use a lot of anime' scores, in particular jazz scored for the various LUPIN III films and series.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Ska? I usually listen to this.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 31, 2010)

I do some scenes where it's appropriate for lots of different genres.

like if the character is supposed to be horrified by what he/she has done, I listen to Monster by Skillet.

if there is a chase/fight/intense scene, you might want to browse the Megas XLR soundtrack, especially Blood Shot, Chopping Spree, and Harsh Life.

also, some of my best ideas came to me when I was listening to Dragonforce. The lyrics (though there are very few words in comparison to solos in their earlier hits, especially in the infamous through the fire and the flames) are usually cryptic/metaphorical. Their style of music uses lots of keyboard, and some unrealistic sounds (hence their live performance suffers, due to heavy editing).


----------



## Fere (Jul 31, 2010)

I usually have music varying to the type of scenes I'm writing.

But my evergreen musical helpers include the simply brilliant folk bands Steeleye Span, Enya, and Clannad. I would recommend any of their works for peaceful contemplation and concentration, along with Jean Michel Jarre (Chronologie, Oxygene and Waiting for Cousteau).

I'm not abverse to listening to a bit of Dream or Hard Trance... but I generally steer towards the ethereal and the folkloric. Had a big influence on me.

Oh and Leonard Cohen of course, hence the signature below


----------



## Altamont (Jul 31, 2010)

Whenever I need particular inspiration, I listen to Death Cab for Cutie. The bands sound can be so relaxing, and the poetic lyrics are just fantastic.


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 1, 2010)

I tend to find lengthy, minimalistic pieces work best for writing. Klaus Schulze, Dead Can Dance, classical and post-rock are my favourites as of late. I've found that music I like to listen to on its own doesn't lend itself well to a distracted environment (for example my main course for music is extreme metal, stuff that is generally very busy and engaging), and also that writing can help me focus on music that I have since lost patience for. Music has helped my writing indirectly as well; often ideas will come to me while listening to certain music, and that will be enough to inspire a new piece of writing.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Aug 1, 2010)

I listen to loads of stuff while I'm writing. Rap, mostly. I find the wordplay and rhythms stimulating, although on occasion I've been known to dig on everything from jazz to bluegrass to metal to Buddhist chanting. I think it's important to understand the cultural and emotional roots of a piece of music before one writes something "under the influence" of it, however, which is the reason I'm just as much into composing music as I'm into writing literature. The two are shockingly similar disciplines.. It's all about the balancing of consonance and dissonance in an elegant and unified way which takes a significant amount of thought during the creation process but when finished sounds almost effortless. 

Oh BTW: Another Colofur here. I seem to remember there being some sort of furry colorado writers meetup for a while. Is that still around?


----------



## chocobaba (Aug 1, 2010)

whenever i write o rdraw, i mostly listen to funker vogt, kind of a techno-ey raze style german band, they arnt heavy, but its a nice feel to it


----------



## jinxtigr (Aug 1, 2010)

foozzzball said:


> Ear plugs.


 
_*THIS*_

So pleased I'm not the only one!


----------



## kellylife (Aug 2, 2010)

Music has an effect on our mood, therefore, to a degree, it is basic to our daily life.


----------



## jinxtigr (Aug 2, 2010)

Music fills and defines our world. I usually do better emotionally if I listen to some music I like.

When writing, _I_ have to fill my world. Earplugs. I'm not joking. It has to start empty... I can't hear what's happening if there's anything more comforting going on.

One exception- I did a noise album, Hard Vacuum (this is actually it here- http://www.jinxtigr.com/paintings/hardvacuumcover.html ) and sometimes when the inside of my head is TOO noisy to be able to focus, I've put that on to drown out the thoughts with just abrasive noise-blast of the most offensive variety. Seems like I need either no information and no meaning, or too much information and no meaning...


----------

